# pump size



## uksub (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Chaps
I was thinking about tank recirculation rates and pump sizes.
I'm in the process of setting up my 180g / 40g sump FOWLR system, it's reef ready with only one 1 1/4" return drain line, I have a mag 7 pump. My question is, is a mag 7 big enough for a 180 g tank. I've heard a mag 12 would be better. But I worry that if I spent the extra on the larger pump, it might pump too much water for the one 1 1/4" drain return I have...
Heeeeeelp!!
As always, thanks in advance


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think the mag 12 will be to much pressure in a 1 1/4 line, you might be able to do this if the line was split giving you two 1 1/4 outputs but im not sure. your also going to have to calculate head loss which is how high up the pump has to pump.

the "circulation" of a tank should NOT come from only the return pump. your going to want powerheads and for a 180 FOWLR i suggest 2 koralia 3s but better off 4s.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd actually like to discuss this some more, as I'm curious myself.

Is there any way to calculate, or know what max flow rate can be supported given a certain size and number of return lines (considering return pump only, not in-tank powerheads which don't contribute to the flow of water between the display and the sump)?

I'd also like to upgrade my return pump, but I don't know how much higher I can go without over-powering my drain from display -> sump. In my case, I have a single 1" drain to the sump, and a single 3/4" path from sump back to display.

However, instead of just asking for my case, is there any known method of calculating? That would probably be useful for many people on the forum.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

google aquarium flow calculator and see what comes up for you and to think this whole time i thought you were the engineer :roll: :-D


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

hahaha, hey I am an engineer, but an electrical engineer :-D you gotta cut me some slack when it comes to mechanical stuff like this!


----------

